# The recession must be over Hooray!



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Three weeks ago Round Town News did a spread offering Wireless broadband (Wimax) for amazing prices.
I rang the number for further information and got the RTN answering machine. I left details and my phone number.
After a weeks of silence, I suspected Europa were the supplier to RTN as they were offering the same deals.

I rang Europa and yup got their answering machine. Now previous experience has taught me their answering machine does not work, or like RTN they just ignore any messages.

So I went to the europa website and submitted the online form which was directed to their  Sales Dept. So they have my phone and my email address.

Two weeks have gone by and nothing, not a tinkle.

It must be fantastic to be in such a position to ignore sales inquires, so I guess the recession is well and truly over folks.

So spend spend spend..... thats if you can find someone to take it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nah, they have gone bust


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Nah, they have gone bust


You would think that

No Landline? No problem! : Europa Wireless


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL, but I'm sure you will find that the official line is that 'they are so busy struggling to keep up with demand'...


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe we should all submit an online inquiry, and leave a telephone message and then watch the news for the headline "Mystery surrounds mass Hara-kiri


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Just a follow up to my original post. 
I did speak to someone eventually from RTN took took 3 calls but 3rd time lucky I spoke to a living person. They assured me the wimax system under the RTN flag was there own and they have nothing to do with any other provider, even the engineers and installers are their own guys. Service is unlimited with a max of 6mb down and max 0.5mb up

Europa-Network let me just say if you ever get their answering machine don't waste your time. I did speak to someone from E-N through persistence, however he told me he was the support guy and I would need to speak to the sales guy. Ok I said can you put me through.
How dumb of me to think this could be done on the flick of the switch, I didn't realize putting me through would involve him walking to the other side of the office.
After some mumblings he came back and asked if he could take my details as sales were on the other line and they would ring me back. That was 2 weeks ago...NOTHING 

In the meantime I saw Bayconnect part of Bay radio advertising wimax, I rang them got the dreaded answering machine and left my details that was 9 days ago and yep NOTHING.

I am not making this stuff up HONEST


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I spoke to RTN oncde about their wimax and got the same thing.. eventually they made an appointment to come out and take a look at my house to advise if they coudl supply or not, and they never showed up.. I called and they said he must be in traffic and guess what... about 10 months later he must STILL be!

They then advertised they can get you a telefonica line and offer service through this. I called to apply.. gave all details and never heard a thing... after a few weeks I called back and they never heard of me!

Just goes to show cheap isnt always cheerful!

What area do you live @notinuse? I have found an amazing WIMAX provider near ALC... let me know where youa re and i can point a few to you... ahd a lot of experience with wimax in last couple of years!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NotinUse said:


> Just a follow up to my original post.
> I did speak to someone eventually from RTN took took 3 calls but 3rd time lucky I spoke to a living person. They assured me the wimax system under the RTN flag was there own and they have nothing to do with any other provider, even the engineers and installers are their own guys. Service is unlimited with a max of 6mb down and max 0.5mb up
> 
> Europa-Network let me just say if you ever get their answering machine don't waste your time. I did speak to someone from E-N through persistence, however he told me he was the support guy and I would need to speak to the sales guy. Ok I said can you put me through.
> ...


I believe you - sounds similar to our experience


----------

